
Some hope for getting rid of patent trolls - FpUser
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/04/open_invention_network_will_pivot_to_take_on_patent_trolls/
======
FpUser
I wish software patents were eliminated as a whole but here at least
something.

